# Anyone know 'moot'?



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I had a deal with him and sent the money through EMT last Sunday and was promised that the amp was going to be mailed first thing Monday morning. I have not heard from him since. I am aware that he has great dealings with other folks here as shown in his trading profile. So I am concerned something might have happened to him. The last post he made outside of our conversation was on April 24th. 

So does anyone know him personally or at least have his contact information? 

Thanks.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

I've dealt with him. Legit just up in the Yukon. If they had a storm or something he may be involuntarily offline. 

I have no contact info other than PM here tho.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Let's hope it's just weather related and he's OK. He is just an awesome guy to deal with, one of the best. It's quite possible the amp is on route already.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Hope so too. I'm getting mixed responses so far. Thanks guys.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Chito said:


> Hope so too. I'm getting mixed responses so far. Thanks guys.


Let's see.....if he's in the Yukon and he mailed it on Monday and you live in Ottawa and it's Thursday and it's not there, I would wait a little longer.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Electraglide said:


> Let's see.....if he's in the Yukon and he mailed it on Monday and you live in Ottawa and it's Thursday and it's not there, I would wait a little longer.


Yeah but he's never communicated whether he has sent it or not. After he got the $$$ he just stopped communicating.


----------



## LexxM3 (Oct 12, 2009)

I have dealt with @Moot many times and he has an amp owing to me as well. He’s as stand-up a guy as they come. He had an injury a couple of weeks ago that seems to have had unexpected complications and I am certain the delays are related to that. I don’t know for a fact that he is ok yet, communication has been intermittent, but I certainly hope so.


----------



## garrettdavis275 (May 30, 2014)

Top-notch guy. Dealt with him a couple times and he's a gem. I wouldn't sweat it. Like has been mentioned, he's about as north as you can get without living on an ice floe. I wouldn't sweat it at all but I totally get why you'd have concerns. If it wasn't a known stand-up guy I'd be worried too. As it is, I'm sure you'll be a-ok.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Chito said:


> Yeah but he's never communicated whether he has sent it or not. After he got the $$$ he just stopped communicating.


All you can do is keep on trying I guess. I know there is not a lot of cell phone coverage in the Yukon.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

LexxM3 said:


> I have dealt with @Moot many times and he has an amp owing to me as well. He’s as stand-up a guy as they come. He had an injury a couple of weeks ago that seems to have had unexpected complications and I am certain the delays are related to that. I don’t know for a fact that he is ok yet, communication has been intermittent, but I certainly hope so.


Thanks Lexx, that explains it. Hopefully he gets better soon.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Maybe the first batch of Govt weed finally made it up there?


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Well it's been over a week now and still no news. Sent him an email and no response. Just frustrating. I could've used the money to get another amp here.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Chito said:


> Well it's been over a week now and still no news. Sent him an email and no response. Just frustrating. I could've used the money to get another amp here.


Crap, no fun buddy.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

marcos said:


> Crap, no fun buddy.


There's actually 2 of us here right now who he owes an amp each.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

I had a good deal. I’d suspect an unexpected delay.


----------



## LexxM3 (Oct 12, 2009)

He just sent me a note. I don’t have new details, but the sudden health issues are significant. He is insisting on refunding until he can ship, but I personally would rather wait. I am sure he will refund if that is what you agree to, @Chito — he’ll probably refund even if you don’t agree. Hang in there a bit.


----------



## LexxM3 (Oct 12, 2009)

Ok, got more info. Moot allowed me to share a bit of it. He has a hematoma as a result of a fall-triggered concussion. He is having serious trouble concentrating (on even basic tasks like email), can’t drive, needs to avoid all stimulus including electronics. Rest is key.

@Chito, send me a PM with what you want to do and I’ll relay your wishes.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Thanks @LexxM3 Sent you a pm.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I just checked my email and Moot responded to me. As LexxM3 has already mentioned, he is having some issues right now. 

Thanks to everyone for chiming in. I just hope Moot is able to sort out what he is going through right now.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Chito said:


> I just checked my email and Moot responded to me. As LexxM3 has already mentioned, he is having some issues right now.
> 
> Thanks to everyone for chiming in. I just hope Moot is able to sort out what he is going through right now.


Sad to hear of his complications and relieved that all will get sorted out in due time. Like i always say, this forum has some of the nicest folks in Canada and we look after each other.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

And he’s been through the ringer in the past too. I pray he has a fast recovery.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

I heard from him also. We went through with my mother-in-law about 10 years ago. Rest is key. She was very confused for quite awhile, even more than usual, so it will take time. She's 90 now though and still going strong. Fingers crossed for Moot.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Everything's all good. As everyone has already said, Moot is a standup guy. I wouldn't go into details but I wouldn't hesitate dealing with him again. I just hope he gets better sooner rather than later. 
Thanks Moot.


----------



## LexxM3 (Oct 12, 2009)

The most important news of the last 24h or so is that ... @Moot is back in action! Welcome back, very happy to know you’ve come out on top, buddy!


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Good to know. Welcome back Moot!


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Welcome back @Moot !


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

@Moot glad you're ok!


----------



## Moot (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks, everyone!
I'm glad to be back.

It's difficult to understand Good Health until you lose it.
So, better diet, more exercise, more socializing.
And lots of guitar!

The people on Guitars Canada are awesome! Thanks for your concern!


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Great to hear Moot, congrats for beating it.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

@Moot Welcome back! 

Great to hear that you are getting back to living the good life.


----------



## fogdart (Mar 22, 2017)

Wowza! I'm just tuning in now. Glad to hear that you're on the mend!!


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

So now that @Moot is back and everything is back to normal ......... 



...........is this thread now 'moot point'?


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

Nice to have you back man!


----------



## Stevie007 (Aug 14, 2017)

Did you ever get any contact info for him? I have exactly the same experience. Prompt communication negotiating the deal. I paid. He said he would ship tomorrow but then has gone dark. No tracking info or responses to any of my messages to confirm if shipped. I understand there are health issues involved but he was so prompt returning messages and then went dark after payment. 



Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

He’s had health issues that take him right out of the picture. He’s an honest dude. I bet it’s relates to that.


----------



## Stevie007 (Aug 14, 2017)

sambonee said:


> He’s had health issues that take him right out of the picture. He’s an honest dude. I bet it’s relates to that.


Thanks for that. Poor guy. Hope all is well and that he will ship when he feels up to it. It's just a bit disconcerting when you get good communication up until the time you pay and then darkness. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevie007 (Aug 14, 2017)

Not sure exactly what you are saying here. Are you a friend of moot? 
All I know is that I paid him for a Collings 290 and sent him all my shipping info. He said it would be sent next day. I said that was great and to provide tracking info when sent. Then crickets....nothing 
I don’t know if he had someone helping him when the posting was done and negotiating a deal. If so, I hope that same person can help him to follow through on the shipping. He has been paid in full and that part seemed to go very promptly. 
I am very sympathetic to his health issues, but would love anyone who knows him to help him to follow through. 
Many thx. 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## LexxM3 (Oct 12, 2009)

If you’re asking me, I wouldn’t describe as a friend, but a “close remote acquaintance.” I don’t have precise info on what’s been going on after my “@moot is back” post, and it is certainly not clean/clear communication and behaviour from @Moot including with myself since then as well, but I can offer two solid thoughts:

(a) @Moot is alive; doesn’t seem well, but alive

(b) while communication and fulfillment of commitments progress has been poor since his accident and continues to be poor right now, @Moot remains honourable at his core; I believe the underlying situation, whatever it is, is mostly beyond his direct control

I will send him a message asking about your situation, @Stevie007. But if recent history is any indication, it might be a while to get concrete info.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

If this is a repeat performance I would suggest that maybe he stop selling things and making shipping promises until his health is more stable. 

Having an issue like this, unexpectedly, once can be chalked up to shit happens. When this problem happens on a recurring basis, well, I’m less sympathetic. 

That being said, I hope all is well and I also hope he fulfills his end of the deal, or requests someone close to him do so on his behalf...in a timely manner. Then, stop selling gear and focus on these health concerns. 

Best wishes to all involved.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Can you get your money back or did you use direct deposit?


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

@Moot is a good guy and will come through. Unfortunate he doesn't give some sort of disclaimer when he does a deal tho, that it may take longer than 'Out tomorrow' on occasion.


----------



## Stevie007 (Aug 14, 2017)

I appreciate all the feedback. I am going to go with the good kharma that I feeling from those that know @Moot. I will give him another week to see if he, or someone close to him, can muster some communication to let me know where I am at. I paid by direct deposit so @Moot has my money and I hope he will ship soon. 
He has had such a great reputation and I am sure he wants to keep that intact. 
Health issues can throw a spanner into thing so hopefully he has friends or family that can help out. 
Fingers crossed. 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Is this now resolved? I see @Moot was here about 10 minutes ago.


----------



## Stevie007 (Aug 14, 2017)

I got an email today from Doug apologizing for the delay. He said it would be shipped this afternoon. Fingers crossed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevie007 (Aug 14, 2017)

davetcan said:


> Is this now resolved? I see @Moot was here about 10 minutes ago.


Just to keep you in the loop, I am still waiting to hear from @Moot with some tracking information/confirmation of shipping. He has said twice now that it would ship "tomorrow".
I'm not wanting to be too pushy with a guy that I have been told has health issues but I would like some open and honest communication. I will also make sure @Moot has my phone number and invite him to communicate that way if it is easier for him.


----------



## Stevie007 (Aug 14, 2017)

Might be wise to get him to remove the Mcinturf guitar ad until he has followed through on the Collings 290. I would hate for another forum member to go through this same frustration


----------



## Stevie007 (Aug 14, 2017)

Not appropriate. Trying to protect forum members here and act in a high ethical standard. This community is built on trust. 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Anyone proven to be dishonest and not shipping items that have been paid for will lose the privilege of posting in the for sale forums. Regardless of any paid membership or standing in the forum. Without honesty and trust it won't work. We have had many years of successful dealings here. Outside of a few people that were not happy with the item they received, we have never had anyone blatantly ripped off. We won't allow that to happen. Having said that, life is not perfect. Things can happen in terms of a person's health etc. 

If there are other members that can help out, please make any efforts possible to help out this stranded buyer.


----------



## Stevie007 (Aug 14, 2017)

I want to say that I have had nothing but positive experiences dealing in this community. Same applies for MandolinCafe. 
This has been my first rough ride and the community has been very supportive other than one person thinking I was airing dirty laundry by raising a flag to protect other forum members. 
I still believe @Moot will come through. He has a good reputation but I think he must be going through some challenges right now. 
I did advise the forum moderator that they should block @moots other ads until he has fulfilled his obligations. 
I’m still being positive here. 
Fingers crossed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

If you were considering buying something he had for sale right now...would you want to know about this thread and be informed about this pattern of behaviour before sending the $? Maybe Moot should be sending the item and THEN waiting for payment...tomorrow...I promise.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

I've cleaned this up the best I can without derailing the message. Please stop with the personal attacks. This is about informing For Sale Forum users about a potential problem.

We're not all smart or stupid, most of us tend to fall somewhere in between.


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

FWIW, I've had similar experiences with that seller before and it always ended well....not entirely as planned mind you, but definitely to my satisfaction. The ghosting was a bit concerning initially however Doug always followed through and I would not hesitate to buy from him again....knowing full well (now) that complications could arise. I assume it'll all work out for you.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Agree totally with StevieMac. I think we just need to be aware that due to whatever he is dealing with, deals don't work out as planned. But be rest assured, in the end it all works out.


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

Chito said:


> Agree totally with StevieMac. I think we just need to be aware that due to whatever he is dealing with, deals don't work out as planned. But be rest assured, in the end it all works out.


Indeed, and to further clarify my experience, I always ended up with what I had purchased and was expecting. It was just the timing and manner in which things unfolded that was unexpected.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

I just saw a bump by our fellow member. This will clarify things


----------



## Stevie007 (Aug 14, 2017)

I am not sure exactly what you mean by “clarify things”. 
Not being an expert here, I took the “bump” to mean he was active and managing his listings. I thought it odd that he could find the time to bump a listing but not find the time to give me some communication on the status of my purchase. Despite the reassurances from several fellow forum members, I just find the whole thing quite perplexing and disconcerting.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

I agree. I reached out via pm a couple of days ago with no response. I also noticed he was back yesterday and didn't respond to my pm. That is unlike him.


----------



## Stevie007 (Aug 14, 2017)

At some point soon, if he won’t even respond to forum moderators, his listings should be suspended for the protection of our members. 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Unfortunately he has not responded to several PM's to clear this up. No response at all yet he has been logged in. His ads have been removed and he has been temporarily banned until this is cleared up.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Unfortunate, but it can't continue. It's time for us to move on. Hopefully Stev007 gets what he is due.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

I've sent him an email, hopefully the address is still good, fingers crossed.


----------



## Stevie007 (Aug 14, 2017)

Thanks Dave. I have sent him several emails to the email I used for the EFT so I know that one is good since he promptly got the EFT. Hopefully we will hear from him.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Stevie007 said:


> Thanks Dave. I have sent him several emails to the email I used for the EFT so I know that one is good since he promptly got the EFT. Hopefully we will hear from him.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I have been following this drama. I feel for you man. 

I once sent a guy $1500 as a down payment on a custom amp. Nothing but promises and bullshit for a year and a half. This was back when Harmony Central was king. I finally threatened the wanker with a scathing review and he promptly refunded "out of my personal account" (like he went out of his way for me or something). Supposed to be a nice guy but c'mon... it's business too. Competence is required. 

Best of luck to you resolving this and best wishes to the seller and his mental health. 

And good work by GC mods as well. You guys care.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

My wife rips me off all the time !!! 

Can you guys help ?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

KapnKrunch said:


> And good work by GC mods as well. You guys care.


Yes...A huge "Thank You" for all of the time and energy you both devote to this forum.


----------



## 14786 (Feb 3, 2016)

Stevie007 said:


> Thanks Dave. I have sent him several emails to the email I used for the EFT so I know that one is good since he promptly got the EFT. Hopefully we will hear from him.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not to “tattle” but there’s zero excuse for this. I was conversing with Moot via PM last night about his Mcinturff. He gave no indication of any issues. Thankfully I was alerted to this thread by luck. There’s no reason why he couldn’t be communicating with this member when he’s actively pursuing other deals on this forum. Just my opinion. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Frenchy99 said:


> My wife rips me off all the time !!!
> 
> Can you guys help ?


send her here with enough money to cover her expenses and mine.....we'll get her trained.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

For me, (a couple of) posts in other threads but no comment here whatsoever plus no reply to PMs or emails tells me all I need to know.

Stevie I hope it works out for you. Personally I would be pissed by now and not afraid to let everyone know. Fingers crossed.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

I've sent him an email, hopefully the address is still good, fingers crossed.


JBFairthorne said:


> For me, frequent posts in other threads but no comment here whatsoever plus no reply to PMs or emails tells me all I need to know.
> 
> Stevie I hope it works out for you. Personally I would be pissed by now and not afraid to let everyone know. Fingers crossed.


He's only posted twice since Aug 5th and they were both on Oct 28th listing other things for sale. The other stuff is true.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

I seem to recall seeing him post more than that but if I was in error I apologize. I will edit my previous post assuming you’re correct.


----------



## Stevie007 (Aug 14, 2017)

Well team - here's the latest....and it's very encouraging. I had some communication with @Moot today - he was embarrassed and apologetic and said he would ship today. Later he provided me with a tracking number and a picture of the package. Delivery is showing as Nov 19 so it's not coming by any way that's fast.
I won't say this is over until it's over, but I would like to thank all the members of The Canadian Guitar Forum for their encouragement and good karma. 
Really appreciate this community - I participate in this forum because of the trust that has been built with so many of the members.
Thanks to the forum moderators who were also very supportive.
Sooo....it's looking very positive (unless an empty box is heading my way  
I'll keep y'all posted.


----------



## 14786 (Feb 3, 2016)

JBFairthorne said:


> I seem to recall seeing him post more than that but if I was in error I apologize. I will edit my previous post assuming you’re correct.


Regardless, like I said....he was actively messaging me last night to work out a deal for his Mcinturff. So he has been active on the forum! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 14786 (Feb 3, 2016)

Stevie007 said:


> Well team - here's the latest....and it's very encouraging. I had some communication with @Moot today - he was embarrassed and apologetic and said he would ship today. Later he provided me with a tracking number and a picture of the package. Delivery is showing as Nov 19 so it's not coming by any way that's fast.
> I won't say this is over until it's over, but I would like to thank all the members of The Canadian Guitar Forum for their encouragement and good karma.
> Really appreciate this community - I participate in this forum because of the trust that has been built with so many of the members.
> Thanks to the forum moderators who were also very supportive.
> ...


Fingers crossed for ya!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

I look forward to one more particular post in this thread....somewhere on or around the 19th!


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

I look forward to you (plural) using the feedback system appropriately. Each of your silence is partially responsible for the next guys headache.


----------



## Stevie007 (Aug 14, 2017)

Well, the story has a happy ending! Even though the expected arrival date was Nov 19th, I got in to work today and was greeted with a guitar-sized box. The Collings 290 from @Moot arrived safe and sound and is every bit as beautiful as I had anticipated. Looking forward to plugging it in tonight.
Thx again to the community and the moderators for their support during this transaction. I sure hope @Moot gets things sorted out to keep his reputation intact. People said that he always seemed to come through and that provided me with great hope...and things did work out.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

I love a happy ending.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Who needs that kind of stress?


----------



## Stevie007 (Aug 14, 2017)

Not me....guitars are pure enjoyment for me. The transactions I have done in this community, buying, selling, and trading, have been pure pleasure up to this point. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Stevie007 said:


> Not me....guitars are pure enjoyment for me. The transactions I have done in this community, buying, selling, and trading, have been pure pleasure up to this point.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I offer my apology for what was perceived as an inappropriate post in the conversation.


----------

